# More Bluesman's Zen of Finishing



## DCBluesman (Feb 28, 2005)

Deleted due to insinuations that I was claiming the work of others as my own.


----------



## Fleabit (Feb 28, 2005)

Simple and to the point.  Thanks Blue


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2005)

Very interesting...here is a link to the original publication written by Ron Ashby in 1999.

http://finishsupply.com/TheAtanomyOfFinish.html


----------



## timdaleiden (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />Very interesting...here is a link to the original publication written by Ron Ashby in 1999.
> 
> http://finishsupply.com/TheAtanomyOfFinish.html



 Amazing similarities. Uhhhmmmm, maybe a bit too similar.


----------



## timdaleiden (Mar 1, 2005)

Lou, 

  I am not trying to pick on you here; but it looks to "me" like you have just copied an article, changed a few words, and posted it as your own personal finishing philosophy. 

  If this is the case, why not just post a link to the original article?


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2005)

I would say it's "highly probable" it came from Ron Ashby.



> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />It's highly probable that it came from Ron and from Russ and a bunch of others.  I don't claim to have invented any of this, I just compile and assemble to meet others' needs.  If I'd meant it to be a published article, I'd have to have credited at least half a dozen folks who contributed.  Next time I'll keep this to myself.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow Gary, what other nuggets are you hiding from the rest of us?  That was a great article!  Too bad that had Lou not taken the time to write up his version, we novices would not have had the benefit of either one.


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2005)

Jim...try doing a little research on your own. It's amazing what you might find. Google is a good search engine to start with. That's how I found the original article years ago.



> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Wow Gary, what other nuggets are you hiding from the rest of us?  That was a great article!  Too bad that had Lou not taken the time to write up his version, we novices would not have had the benefit of either one.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 1, 2005)

The problem I have with using the Internet in general for research is that you never know whether you're just getting some crackpot, or tried-and-true methods and results.  That's why I come here, where I can get feedback from a variety of people and see how well the techniques I'm considering actually work.  Plus, when you don't know what you're searching for, its harder to look.


----------



## BogBean (Mar 1, 2005)

Lou,
Darn, I never got to read your post and I am sure there was some good info in there. Lou, you always go out of your way to help the new penturners and I want to thank you for that and to the person who caused this post to be removed...Bah Humbug to you.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />Very interesting...here is a link to the original publication written by Ron Ashby in 1999.
> 
> http://finishsupply.com/TheAtanomyOfFinish.html



Gee Gary,

It seems that Mr Ashby is not the true author either. His article is pretty much the same as the article in a finishing book that I have dated in the early 60's. An book from England called refinishing fine furniture. Only a few words have been changed.

Is it possible that two seperate folks came up with the same or similar idea's independantly or can we not give a member the benefit of the doubt. The jet engine was simultaniously invented by Dr. Hans von Ohain and Sir Frank Whittle, neither was aware of the others work.

http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/bljetengine.htm


----------



## redbulldog (Mar 1, 2005)

Thank you Lou for all of the help and advice you have given on different subjects here at IAP.
I will never understand why so many people always want to tear down someone else. to many of us only look for the bad in life so we can say we are better, at least in our own minds. I go tyo IAP to get advice and to read the forums not to get the idea that people are being atacked unmercifally. i have learned a lot here. I need to thank all of you not just one individual!!


----------



## Ken Massingale (Mar 1, 2005)

Unfortunately I did not get a chance to read your write-up either Lou. I am certain I would have learned from it. I fully agree with Chuck, mudder and Red. This is a great forum, it certainly doesn't need to degenerate to the state Woodnet was in. Geeze, even Woodnet is getting cleaned up.
Lou, please continue your contributions, they are a big help to myself and others new to pen turning.
These are just my opinions, and worth exactly what they cost you to read them.  ;&gt
ken


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 1, 2005)

I won't quit posting anytime soon.  And I will continue to give credit where I can locate the information source.  If not, in order to satisfy the few people who have time to be the site copyright police, I will try to remember to indicate "ideas stolen, source unknown".  Thanks to those of you who have posted and emailed your support.


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />The problem I have with using the Internet in general for research is that you never know whether you're just getting some crackpot, or tried-and-true methods and results.  That's why I come here, where I can get feedback from a variety of people and see how well the techniques I'm considering actually work.



And this site isn't inhabited with a few crackpots??[][]


----------



## Fred in NC (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Russ !!  So true, not only about finishing, but other areas of human endeavor.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL...very true Russ!  But at least here they get shouted down pretty quickly when they give bad advice!

BTW, LOVE your site.  It has been very helpful for me.  Have you ever considered packaging it as an eBook or other reference?


----------



## BogBean (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL...Sometimes they even get shouted down when they give good advice...


----------



## woodscavenger (Mar 1, 2005)

I agree with the Bah humbug!  Lou I would have loved to have seen the info......


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Mar 1, 2005)

Gary and Tim.  You might find a more sympathetic ear to your concern had you asked a question first.  Gary, your first statement drew the conclusion that Lou had copied Mr Ashby's article.  Tim, you insinuated the same.  Neither of you asked - "Hey Lou, is this a new article?  I saw similar stuff by Ron Ashby here...".  The question of intent or original source could have been easily cleared up.


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_Ludwigsen_
> <br />Gary and Tim.  You might find a more sympathetic ear to your concern had you asked a question first.  Gary, your first statement drew the conclusion that Lou had copied Mr Ashby's article.  Tim, you insinuated the same.  Neither of you asked - "Hey Lou, is this a new article?  I saw similar stuff by Ron Ashby here...".  The question of intent or original source could have been easily cleared up.



When I use other people's work I give them credit for it. I don't copy their work, and post it as my own technique...look at the subject of the post.

I notice it was quickly deleted when the link to the original article was posted.

Lastly, I don't see where a sympathetic ear was asked for, but thank you for your obvious concern about it.


----------



## timdaleiden (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C_Ludwigsen_
> <br />Gary and Tim.  You might find a more sympathetic ear to your concern had you asked a question first.  Gary, your first statement drew the conclusion that Lou had copied Mr Ashby's article.  Tim, you insinuated the same.  Neither of you asked - "Hey Lou, is this a new article?  I saw similar stuff by Ron Ashby here...".  The question of intent or original source could have been easily cleared up.



  http://owl.english.purdue.edu/handouts/research/r_plagiar.html


  http://sja.ucdavis.edu/avoid.htm

  I can send you a copy of Lou's original post if you wish, just e-mail me. Posting messages here is a form of publication. As lead Moderator, you should familiarize yourself with some basic copyright laws.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Mar 1, 2005)

Tim, again you jump to the conclusion that I am NOT familiar with copyright law.

If you READ my message, you will see that I did not JUDGE the accuracy of yours and Gary's claim NOR Lou's post.  I offered that you should ASK him about it before STATING something as fact.

Consider it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 1, 2005)

Folks--it's just not worth beating a dead horse.  Gary and Tim have a right to their opinions.  They've done no permanent damage.  Let's all get back to the fun of the place.  It is far more hurtful to have this discussion continue.  Chuck--could you please lock this post for me?


----------

